# Sharp 70" and 60" 4K UD27U series



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Today starts Sharp's holiday sale on their new 4K UD27U series. Sharp developed this exceptional new Ultra HD TV that has many unique features not available in any other TV. The three top exclusive features on the UD27U series are:


The only THX certified 4K TV w/accurate THX modes
Exclusive enhanced off axes viewing on a vertically aligned panel
Exclusive Wallpaper mode uses 10% power while displaying various beautiful images when you power off the TV

Combine the above exclusive features with the very accurate image quality and performance to it's very very reasonably priced makes this new mid-year entry an excellent purchase decision.

Check out the sale prices that end this Saturday, December 27th so buy now for Christmas delivery!

-Robert


----------

